

Startup Quote: David Karp, founder, Tumblr - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5770235881

======
raychancc
Entrepreneur is someone who has a vision for something and a want to create.

\- David Karp (@davidkarp)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5770235881>

